# iPad Travel Case Suggestions



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I would love some ideas on an iPad travel case that offers a thin case yet solid protection when stowed in a carry-on.
Lightweight. Not too terribly expensive. Will be taking 2 ipads to Tahiti in place of laptop.

Will use for: Internet access on cruise ship and hotel, d/l a few thousand photos, play games, and/or watch movies on the plane rides.

I will not have wifi in stateroom - I don't know if this ship even has ports in the staterooms if so, I suspect I need ethernet cable for the iPad ? 

I already have the connector to transfer photos from Nikon into iPad. I presume just importing into Photos on the iPad is sufficient, yes 

I already loaded a French/English translator, but I suspect I can get by with my limited French ability. Most of our excursions are snorkeling and I will not be removing the iPad from the stateroom. I'm also taking my Kindle2 for reading on those times we aren't underwater. 

I'm open for any and all suggestions whether mentioned above or not from all you expert iPad travelers! 102 days to flight!


----------



## brucesarte (Oct 11, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I would love some ideas on an iPad travel case that offers a thin case yet solid protection when stowed in a carry-on.
> Lightweight. Not too terribly expensive. Will be taking 2 ipads to Tahiti in place of laptop.
> 
> Will use for: Internet access on cruise ship and hotel, d/l a few thousand photos, play games, and/or watch movies on the plane rides.
> ...


I have a soft iLuv case I bought from Amazon not too long ago. It keeps it from getting scratched or marked up when it is in my briefcase/carrying bag. I love it and it wasn't too expensive...

I'm not sure how to advise you regarding your Nikon... I think as long as you have the right cable you should be set... I, personally, love to read on my iPad -- although I know a lot of people don't. I have Kindle, Nook and iBookstore readers loaded and have a TON of material on them for promotional and entertainment purposes.

One thing I use it for, since I'm an author and publisher, is I make sure all our titles are loaded on it when I go to a speaking engagement or a signing... that way people can pick up the iPad and look at the books right there... it helps a little bit with Kindle/Nook/iPad book sales.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.boxwave.com/products/snapfitshell/apple-ipad-snap-fit-shell_3779.htm#features

Does anyone have this case? I can't tell if there is a top and bottom or if it's just a snap on front. I want the whole iPad enclosed. I don't want any exposed edges.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For travel, I use a netbook sleeve, plus a cover, plus some additional padding:

 (Case Logic netbook sleeve)

This sleeve was sold early on as being for the iPad--unfortunately, for a naked iPad, there's just way too much room for the device to move around in my opinion. It was one of those things I meant to return, but didn't get around to sending back to Amazon. So when we got ready for our first air trip this year, I thought I'd see about putting it to use.

Depending on where I'm going and what use I plan to put the iPad to on the trip, the iPad either travels in my MacAlly Bookstand case or in the MEdge leather Page Sleeve. Both have at least some rigidity over the screen to add a bit more protection. Then that goes into this netbook sleeve. Again, against the screen area, I've added an additional closed cell foam layer, which happens to be the insert that came in the MEdge sleeve--perfect size and makes for good padding.  A couple of pieces of craft foam would work as well. With the slight rigidity of the inner case, that extra foam layer, and the foam of the netbook sleeve itself, the iPad withstands a fair amount of impact--as tested by some a** in Atlanta who ever so kindly smashed hell out of my bag in the overhead compartment with his oversized so called carryon that I had dared to politely suggest wouldn't fit (it didn't).

As for the photos...plan on carrying enough extra cards with you to cover the entire trip. For travel photos or once in a lifetime events, never never never depend solely on dumping pics to a device for storage and wiping the cards for reuse. It's a surefire way to lose images--things can and do go wrong in transferring files. Obviously you'll want to be familiar with the transfer process using the connection kit if you aren't already, but it's quite easy.

You might contact the cruise line about Internet ports in the staterooms. If they do have them (and access isn't in some insane realm $$$-wise), picking up an Airport Express router might be the way to go. A search of this forum will provide instructions on how to make the AE function as a wireless hotspot in that situation; I know we've had people do this in hotels with wired-only connections. There is no way to connect an Ethernet cable to an iPad.

Oh, and silly, but...make a packing checklist that includes things like cables, chargers, and the connection kit. Hubby forgot his phone charger on one trip this year. I remembered the charger but not the cable for mine on another, and had to hunt down an Apple store--not a viable solution when you're on a boat at sea! LOL I do carry two each of both a Belkin Travel Surge Suppressor and a Monster Travel power strip; the latter makes my life easier in rooms where there are never enough outlets, and the former gives me peace of mind when plugging a thousand dollars worth of electronics into a power source of unknown safety.

 (Belkin surge suppressor)

 (Monster travel power strip)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Good grief, maybe I ought to leave the iPad at home and take my trustworthy Mac Air! I've never had a problem transferring photos from camera to device. I take about 3000 photos when I travel and I'd rather not have cards. My son took one of my cameras to Tunisia and took a boatload of cards - worked out ok for him. I'd rather transfer to a device, but I'll get some cards to be sure. 

I didn't know there was no way to hook up an ethernet cable to an iPad. Bummer. The ship is not a new mega ship. It's a rather old ship that I just found out bit the bullet off the coast of Cairo and became stranded at sea! Had to be towed back to Cairo or some such place. 

I don't think I'd put my iPad overhead. It will be in my purse so that I have access to it on the flight. My Mac Air never went overhead either. 

Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You can lose pics just as easily transferring them to your computer.  It does happen, and yes I've had it happen to me more than once.  For most stuff, I'll just drag and drop and not worry about it, but for stuff I absolutely cannot replace, it's a routine of making sure those files are copied in at least two places, preferably three, before I'll erase the cards.  Cards are cheap, small, and mostly dependable--"mostly" because I've had them go bad too, and when you only have one on you, that's also a depressing event.  Even shooting RAW + JPEG, it doesn't take that many cards to cover 3000 images, so I consider it cheap insurance.

On my last trip, I shot around 1000 images on two cards plus more on the iphone, uploaded them to the iPad, came home and copied the originals onto my primary and secondary drives.  Sure enough, one pic somehow didn't make it from the iPhone to the iPad...thank heavens I hadn't deleted them from the phone yet as it was one of the better images!  No idea why it didn't go through using the CCK. 

As for not using the overhead--sometimes there's no choice.  Bulkhead seats happen.  LOL


----------

